# For the beginners to play with!



## JerryPH (May 19, 2008)

A little virtual camera to play with and see the effects of different changes between aperture, focus and shutter speed.

It's not ultra accurate, but it does give you an idea!

*Link no longer works*


----------



## Miaow (May 19, 2008)

I've seen this before - It is a good little site


----------



## caspertodd (May 19, 2008)

Very cool site!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## manaheim (May 19, 2008)

That's awesome.  I just sent that off to several friends who are getting into the hobby.  Thanks for posting, jerry.


----------



## K8-90 (May 19, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Alfred D. (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, like Miaow I've seen the concept before too. But it was another implementation of this 'virtual camera' concept on another website. Neat to play around with, though. Thanks for the heads-up, Jerry.
But, TBH, I rather see it happen in my camera's _real_ viewfinder. This is kind of akin to a 'dress-up Barbie doll'...


----------



## tarzanboy (May 20, 2008)

thanks dude...the site is awesome


----------



## DWS (May 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## TamiyaGuy (May 20, 2008)

Nice little site. Like you said, not completely accurate, but it's all there. For this reason I also completely love the PlayStation 2 game _Gran Turismo 4_. It has a really good photo mode that can capture still or moving action, with various combimations of shutter speeds, camera placement, lens length, white balance, focus point, almost everything. You can even save the photos you take onto a USB memory stick and view it in high-res on your PC!

 However, you can't have any "side effects" from various settings (e.g. a SS of 1/60 and f/1.4 gives the same exposure as 1/4000 and f/36). Still, great site!


----------



## Ebola (May 20, 2008)

That is way cool!  What a great tool for people just getting into photography.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 20, 2008)

Well that was insta-bookmarked. My mother will appreciate this very much.  Thanks for the find.


----------



## Mav (May 20, 2008)

Nice find Jerry!  This should be added to the FAQ thread. :thumbup:


----------



## MAXsmommy06 (May 21, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prazes4him (Jun 28, 2008)

TFS.... this is getting forwarded on to some friends...


----------



## IllegalDamage (Jul 11, 2008)

Very interesting toy =] Thanks


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 11, 2008)

OHMYGOD.
I CANNOT GET THE ENTIRE RACE CAR INTO THE FRAME.

ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Yemme (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you for posting that..


----------



## midlight21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting the site!  It looks quite interesting.


----------



## AussieDee (Jul 12, 2008)

Chewbecca said:


> OHMYGOD.
> I CANNOT GET THE ENTIRE RACE CAR INTO THE FRAME.
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH.






Ok, I shouldn't laugh... it took me about 7 tries 

Great site!


----------



## EricaRie (May 21, 2010)

I can't get anything to pull up on the site.  It just gives me a box w/ related searches.  I'm sure I'm just doing something wrong but when I click the link, I don't see any sort of virtual camera.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (May 21, 2010)

EricaRie said:


> I can't get anything to pull up on the site. It just gives me a box w/ related searches. I'm sure I'm just doing something wrong but when I click the link, I don't see any sort of virtual camera.


 
This thread is 2 years old... the website no longer exists.


----------



## EricaRie (May 21, 2010)

OH!  That explains it.  THanks!


----------



## D-B-J (May 21, 2010)

it doesnt work for me..? i just get a bunch of links.


----------



## D-B-J (May 21, 2010)

oops!


----------



## illbowhunter (May 21, 2010)

Is there a new site for something similar?


----------



## ababysean (May 21, 2010)

ok am I just blind because it just brings me to a site where I have to click on another search?


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2010)

It's a 2 year old, dead thread.

The web site no longer exists.


----------



## Arch (May 21, 2010)

..omg lol, id better lock this one!


----------

